# SPEEDPLAYs



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

I switched from SPD-SL to SP last year. I really liked the form factor and color options of the SPs. Had no problems adjusting with the new pedals and would never go back. 

One other thing really ingenious with SPs design is the ability to transform the pedal to a an ordinary pedal by using a PLATFORMER/pedal adapter. There were days when I wanted to use my bike with my kids at the park but didn't want to look dorky because of the shoes and cleats. Yup...those were the days!


----------



## architect (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you mean to post this in the Cannondale forum?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice crankset! There, Cannondale content! 

Love Speedplays too, can't stand other road pedals at all (the free float is too nice), it's just a shame that they need to be regreased after every wet or dusty ride but, I like them enough to deal with the maintenance.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> Nice crankset! There, Cannondale content!
> 
> Love Speedplays too, can't stand other road pedals at all (the free float is too nice), it's just a shame that they need to be regreased after every wet or dusty ride but, I like them enough to deal with the maintenance.


Thanks...I seldom visit other forums. So I figured I'll just post here to convert other Cannondale riders to make a switch to SPs! 

You're so right about the upkeep. I clean and lube my cleats after every ride. One time, I stopped on a somewhat sandy wet area. Not good! Now I have a small toothbrush with me in case I need to clean the cleats when I ride. Then again, I also got this cover.

Protects the cleats from wear and tear, dirt, etc. and makes walking easier. Never have to remove them at all.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

ARPRINCE said:


> Thanks...I seldom visit other forums. So I figured I'll just post here to convert other Cannondale riders to make a switch to SPs!
> 
> You're so right about the upkeep. I clean and lube my cleats after every ride. One time, I stopped on a somewhat sandy wet area. Not good! Now I have a small toothbrush with me in case I need to clean the cleats when I ride. Then again, I also got this cover.
> 
> Protects the cleats from wear and tear, dirt, etc. and makes walking easier. Never have to remove them at all.


My issue isn't with the cleats (even though you are right that they are more sensible to dirt than others) but with the pedal bearings. One race in the wet and they completely seized on me, even with grease injected a few days prior (I didn't shot grease back in right after though). I had to take them apart, clean then re-grease. Not so hard but not for the 'fit-and-forget' type of people... I think the trouble is worth it though but I also love to build bikes from scratch.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

funny, im having the very same SP easy of maintanance discussion in my brazilian (im native) forum. I love my SPs, have on both bikes and not looking back to shimanos as well.. I did tried the platformers but didnt like them so much though.. I mean, anything would suck after you get used to real speedplay hehehe.. but seriously, I shoe firmer would be nice there, also, you have to lower your seatpost so much that I wonder if a second fit wouldnt be necessary. BTW I also use the same cleat protectors, I found their inventor, a nice guy. bought a small stock since they tend to last for a semester only though, but indeed make your life easier!

finally, regarding greasing after every rain.. you guys mean greasing the round pedal section with speedplay (or any other) grease-gun, or greasing the spindle connection to the crank? or both? Tks


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

leo santos said:


> finally, regarding greasing after every rain.. you guys mean greasing the round pedal section with speedplay (or any other) grease-gun, or greasing the spindle connection to the crank? or both? Tks


Just the grease-gun job.

About the fit, I lowered my saddle and bars by a good margin when I installed my Speedplays, depends what pedals you had before.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

"About the fit, I lowered my saddle and bars by a good margin when I installed my Speedplays, depends what pedals you had before." 
me too, lowered even more than I thought I would since the stack height dropped by only 5mm and them 5mm more when I switched to SP specific Sidi shoes.. amazing BTW.

but what I meant is that going from normal speedplay usage to platformer , needed even more lowering, and that might be a problem if u dont have the tools or are not sure of how much to lower it.. but I get your point, the platformers are indeed versatile.. just didnt like them, got too used to normal speedplay pedaling


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

leo santos said:


> "About the fit, I lowered my saddle and bars by a good margin when I installed my Speedplays, depends what pedals you had before."
> me too, lowered even more than I thought I would since the stack height dropped by only 5mm and them 5mm more when I switched to SP specific Sidi shoes.. amazing BTW.
> 
> but what I meant is that going from normal speedplay usage to platformer , needed even more lowering, and that might be a problem if u dont have the tools or are not sure of how much to lower it.. but I get your point, the platformers are indeed versatile.. just didnt like them, got too used to normal speedplay pedaling


I have a crappier bike with cheap platform pedals to go to the corner store or to fool around town so no points to the platformers for me. Still a smart design though.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

leo santos said:


> ....when I switched to SP specific Sidi shoes.. amazing BTW.


I've been looking at SIDI Genius 6.6 SP but the price is just crazy ($450). I was going to get one last January (wife said ok for my birthday) but I changed my mind. I'll wait for better pricing.


----------



## bikerclancy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Where did you get the covers*



ARPRINCE said:


> Thanks...I seldom visit other forums. So I figured I'll just post here to convert other Cannondale riders to make a switch to SPs!
> 
> You're so right about the upkeep. I clean and lube my cleats after every ride. One time, I stopped on a somewhat sandy wet area. Not good! Now I have a small toothbrush with me in case I need to clean the cleats when I ride. Then again, I also got this cover.
> 
> Protects the cleats from wear and tear, dirt, etc. and makes walking easier. Never have to remove them at all.


Where did you get the covers? What is the brand name as they look for more convenient than the Speedplay covers.

Thanks


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

bikerclancy said:


> Where did you get the covers? What is the brand name as they look for more convenient than the Speedplay covers.
> Thanks


Here you go. Definitely better than the SP orig covers. Product


----------



## bikerclancy (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

